# Ornate Cantil



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

A new image from this afternoon










He was in a good mood and didnt try to tag me!


----------



## bloodpythons (Feb 20, 2010)

slippery42 said:


> A new image from this afternoon
> 
> image
> 
> He was in a good mood and didnt try to tag me!


 nice snake whats its temp like when its in the viv


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

bloodpythons said:


> nice snake whats its temp like when its in the viv


nasty, very quick to strike, a bite youd regret big time and they shit all over for good measure:lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

what a shot, perfectly timed for the tounge, id like to add one of these to my collection at some point, my wish list is building up again


----------



## williamsom (Feb 24, 2009)

that looks awesome id love one but dont think im ready for dwa just yet


----------



## chewy fyu (Jul 20, 2009)

gorgous m8 love the white tipped tongue


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

Awesome shot dude, stunning snake : victory:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Great shot of a very nice snake, I take it this third choice behind the other two _Agkistrodon_ species for use in snake handling cults:lol2::lol2:


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Cracking shot mate - keep them up for Cape Town!

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome shot mate, always look forward to seeing your pics of these...

One day, when I'm experienced and responsible...


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

pythondave82 said:


> Cracking shot mate - keep them up for Cape Town!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dave


Ah 13 days and counting!

Looks nice and warm out there at present.

Shame the weather is so poor here:censor:

Want to see some berus before we go!


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

slippery42 said:


> Ah 13 days and counting!
> 
> Looks nice and warm out there at present.
> 
> ...


If its nice we should go out the day before we fly, when you come over.


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

very nice snake indeed


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

awesome photo as usual! looking forward to seeing the holiday snaps lol!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

very nice snap shot :no1:


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I love the markings on the sides of it's head. Reminds me of the old spitfire planes where they had faces painted on them.


----------



## boapugh (Jan 25, 2010)

very nice mate
__________________


----------

